# Dream Slingshot Oldmiser



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Hello my friends..New addition to my collection SPS Slingshot ..Made by my friend Zero from over seas*

*alum core..black spacers..3,000 year old yew wood...8 coats of tru oil..Fits very well..banded up with 2040*

*super accurate.....30 steel 3/8" balls shot 27 hits...As many of ya all know by now I love rippin up soda cans*

*Sorry for the poor quality of the photo..just crap camera..going too invest in a better on soon........*

*Thank you for your welcome comments...likes or dislikes....*

*I have wanted a SPS slingshot for the past 2 years..But could never get enough funds together for a Orig SPS*

*signature signed slingshot...Sorry if this offends any body ..This was a gift from over






sea's ~Oldmiser*


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Offense? Not here : ) 
That's a great looking slingshot and the aged yew wood gives a little bit of connection to the fine old men of sherwood!
You're a lucky man with good friends!
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

That's a collectors item. I'd put it behind glass in a place of honor. Then again... if you're that fond of shootin' it... Anyway, I think you're deserving or wouldn't have received it.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*@ol'school42....I tell ya When I first got this slingshot..I fired them 30 rounds of steel balls..super accurate..Then I am thinking 3,000 year*

*old wood..man I would be crushed if a fork hit..So I hung it up on the wall & contacted a friend oversea's & said I was hanging up...*

*Now little did I know my friend Zero had moved on & I could not contact him....My other friend was a close friend of Zero as well..*

*So I told him what I was doing ..Hanging up the slingshot....He said Listen OM..Zero made that special for you..He would want you to shoot it*

*and if any damage too the slingshot..you contact me & it will be repaired...I have been shooting it every day..It is just like there is some Magic*

*in that slingshot..Hardly a miss hitting the target....I am now like 2 miss's in 50 shots taken....I think of my friend Zero every time I shoot the*

*slingshot........AKAOldmiser*


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

OM, so you found magic in the gift graciously given... enjoy it...we may only go around this plane once... souls having a human experience. I, for one am pleased to hear of your experience.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Pleased you are enjoying your slingshot so much OM. I am wondering if you are a over the top only guy or do you sling TTF once in a while.? Also are you a tube guy only or do you like flats as well.? Just being a little nosy of your setup . I would like to say Yew is probably my favorite wood not only to work with but look wise it is hard to beat. Nothing beats good old rock pine(as I call it).

Great looking piece of kit you have there my freind thanks for sharing

Cheers

Matt.K.M Aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Very cool Roger and a great story. Slingshots are like women -- sometimes you just find magic with one and you gotta go with it!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello OM.
I hope you don't mind me doing this but I asked Zero if I could take some pics when he finished this so I thought it would be nice to add some of the pictures I took for him.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*@Barky Bow Well done with the added photo's,,thank you for that my friend ...~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*@BC-Slinger ~~ Well I tell ya I shoot flat bands OTT Only Shooter....If TTF I have to hold with the forks to the heaven's straight up..*

*I shoot Flat bands most of the time....But now leaning too tubes...1632 1745 1842 2040.....For some reason tubes are quite no noise*

*from them..2040 for general plinking soda cans.. 3/8" steel ammo..Serious Hard Hitting 1842...38 or 40 Cal lead...*

*Now as too flat band elastic's Natural Gum Rubber out shoots & out last all flat elastic's tome any ways..*

*Latex .040 is some great elastic..3/4" straight cut x 8" for my self...really hard hitting..38 Cal lead..For my self anyway..*

*I guess I am now leaning to the tube slingshot's at present time.. First time for the yew wood..Got to say I love the grain in that wood*

*over most other wooden slingshots.....AKAOldmiser*


----------

